
Email clients for SMTP/POP3 email address - andegre
I have a domain through Register.com. I&#x27;m trying to find free email clients that I can just subscribe(?) to this&#x2F;these new email addresses for my website.<p>What free clients are out there to handle this? Can this just be done in Gmail?
======
randomerr
I think you men just put in the email address and the application will set
itself up. Microsoft Mail and Mozilla Thunderbird
([https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/thunderbird/)) will do that for you for the most part. Gmail will let you
link up to 5 external email accounts. ([https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/import-
manage-multiple-email-a...](https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/import-manage-
multiple-email-accounts-gmail/)) You still may have to do some configuration
but they're the easiest I know of.

Hope that helps.

~~~
andegre
Yes, that's exactly what I wanted.

Now I have a problem with either Gmail, or Register.com because the
username/password for my new domain-specific email address is not working.
I've reset via register.com, then going back to gmail, still doesn't work.
Awesome! (insert sarcasm here)

